# Fermented honey/2 weeks aged honey/dragon beard candy



## Elv (Jul 30, 2020)

Please help me solve the problem..

I have been confused for almost 2 months always looking for various recipes about kkultarae (korean) or dragon beard candy. but almost all of them use sugar or corn syrup, i really avoid that, what I wanted is a Korean version that uses pure honey.
some of them said, "this is made of pure honey" an another said "this is made of fermented honey and malt (or glutinous rice)" "boiled and dried for 2 weeks". I've tried it dozens of times but it's too soft, not like what they made. hard but elastic when they rolled.
can anyone help me how their method of making honey dough is?

https://youtu.be/V2HE3j9Etx4

https://youtu.be/YrO0OX62ykE


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I did google "looking for various recipes about kkultarae (korean) or dragon beard candy"
found a few entries
I am not sure if this is the thing you are looking for
GG


----------



## Elv (Jul 30, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> I did google "looking for various recipes about kkultarae (korean) or dragon beard candy"
> found a few entries
> I am not sure if this is the thing you are looking for
> GG


yup, that's the only one in Korea. I don't think there is anything else.
however the recipe that is written i am sure isn't the original traditional version


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC8gFadPgK2r1ndqLI04Xvvw.
Maybe Maangchi can help. J


----------



## Elv (Jul 30, 2020)

Fivej said:


> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC8gFadPgK2r1ndqLI04Xvvw.
> Maybe Maangchi can help. J


I didn't found what I was looking for on that channel 😞


----------

